# Young People Taking Part in Clinical Trials?



## claire.camara (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I'm keen to talk to young people between 12 and 17 who have a chronic condition and are currently taking part in a clinical trial. I'm a children's research nurse by background and was inspired by the young people I used to work with. I've started a PhD looking at the young persons lived experience of clinical trial participation, have ethical approval so am now hoping to speak to some fab young people!

I have attached the participant information sheet so if you or your child/ young person might be interested it would be great to hear from you.

This is the link to my Northumbria university staff page (just for information): https://www.northumbria.ac.uk/about-us/our-staff/c/claire-camara/

This study has been approved by @Cherrelle DUK DUK.


----------



## claire.camara (Aug 25, 2022)

Hi Everyone, 
Thank you to all who have taken time to read and expressed interest. I am still recruiting if anyone would like to take part.

Thank you 
Claire


----------

